# Cheap Apartment Stuff



## designer (Sep 28, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy furniture and decoration for a small apartment on a smaller budget?  MY walls are incredibly white and the rooms are fairly bare.  And I cannot seem to get these wooden floors clean - any recommendations?


----------



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

There is this website called www.freecycle.org  it is an internation site so you'll have to click on your area/state/city.

It is a website for when people have good usuable stuff but dont' want to throw it away but they no longer need it.  If you don't mind preowned furniture (for free) you should check it out.

I got a beautiful patio set with 8 chairs, a table, umbrella, everything.  I also got a lovely 4 poster wrought iron bed for my daughter.  


anyone else ever go to that website?  be interested in hearing what you got.

you should check it out, and www.craigslist.org (gotta click your city after going there)  also has a free section as well as a furniture for sale section.

Hope this helps


----------



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

I love craigslist! You can find anything there and it is honest!


----------



## Rosalee (Nov 14, 2005)

My name is Rosalee- I am a Designer with Home & Garden Party!! You may decorate your home for FREE   by hosting a catalog Party- We have lots of Beautiful items to decorate your homes with, including pottery, framed art prints, candles, florals, accessories & more!!  PLUS for every $100 in sales you may purchase any item from the catalog for halp price!!If you're the least bit curious please visit my website at www.ywave.com/~zelmyrs/

Rosalee Decker- Designer Home and Garden Party www.ywave.com/~zelmyrs/


----------



## HoneyDoer (Nov 22, 2005)

I like some of the things IKEA sells.  The designs are smart and functional and generally inexpensive because it's knock-down, meaning you need to assemble it yourself.  Some of the furniture is pine so it's susceptable to dings and scratches.


----------



## jl7143 (Nov 30, 2005)

HoneyDoer said:
			
		

> I like some of the things IKEA sells.  The designs are smart and functional and generally inexpensive because it's knock-down, meaning you need to assemble it yourself.  Some of the furniture is pine so it's susceptable to dings and scratches.



I couldnt't agree more.  I am a second year college student (couldnt possibly have more of a tight budget), and I just got my/our first apartment.  Almost all of the major (and a lot of minor) things I got at IKEA.  It is one of the best places I have ever been to, and I live in a city (Allentown, PA), and I have been to everywhere around here.


----------



## mickmar (Dec 20, 2005)

designer, www.ikea.com. Mick.


----------

